# 26 inch 14inch wheels.....Will they fit?



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

I've been trying to figure out what size, i can get away with, without putting alot of stress on my axles...i'm thinking maybe 26 inch zillas and ITP 14 inch wheels. I have a 2009 sportsman 500 HO with a 2 inch lift....will i need anything special with this setup?....I'll be running 26X9X14's in the front and 26X11X14 in the rear do i need to know anything about this setup and will this hurt my suspension...i want to make the right choice before spending the $. Thanks MUDDIE49


----------



## Mcfly (Nov 23, 2009)

If you go with the zillas you should be alright. They are actually just as light as the stockers and shouldn't put that much more stress on any of the parts. That 500 will turn them just fine and you shouldn't have to worry about any power loss while running them. BTW, where are you from in Montgomery county PA? I live there as well.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Mcfly said:


> (zilla's) They are actually just as light as the stockers


Not quite true. While they are very light for aftermarket tires, they are not as light as the stock tires.



MUDDIE49 said:


> I've been trying to figure out what size, i can get away with, without putting alot of stress on my axles...i'm thinking maybe 26 inch zillas and ITP 14 inch wheels. I have a 2009 sportsman 500 HO with a 2 inch lift....will i need anything special with this setup?....I'll be running 26X9X14's in the front and 26X11X14 in the rear do i need to know anything about this setup and will this hurt my suspension...i want to make the right choice before spending the $. Thanks MUDDIE49


Your 500 should handle those tires w/o any problems or other after market products needed.


----------



## Mcfly (Nov 23, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Not quite true. While they are very light for aftermarket tires, they are not as light as the stock tires.
> 
> 
> 
> Your 500 should handle those tires w/o any problems or other after market products needed.


 
My bad....thought they were the same as the stockers.....thanks for the correction.....:footinmouth:


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

MCfly i'm about 10 mins away from the Willowgrove PA turnpike...where are you bro? And what to you think about the 14 inch wheels compared to the 12inch...i'm hopeing to get alittle more height with the 14 inch wheels and the lift already installed....Thanks Muddie


----------



## Mcfly (Nov 23, 2009)

I live up by Boyertown. 

I am actually getting a set of 14" from Santa. The advantage that I see from the 14" rin is less sidewall. Not sure that you will actually get more height out of them seeing the tires will still be 26" high. 

I'm not 100% on this nor am I an expert but I think the 14" rims are better from trail riding as you have less sidewall flex vs. the 12". The 12" rims are better for mudding seeing you get more tire which in turn will give you a little better floatation. Like I said, not sure so hopefully one of the experts jumps in here. 

Where you guys ride at?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

My thought process on it is it wont be as smooth... 

In the old days, PoPo's has 10" rear rims on their SRA bikes. I asked them once why they used a 10" rear rim when everyone else was using 11 or 12's front and rear. They said if was b/c a 10" rear rims allowed more rubber between the rim & the ground, which made for a better/smoother ride on the SRA bikes.

However now days with all the improvements that have been made, and the fact that your machine is IRS, I dont think you will be able to tell any difference on the trail from a 12" to a 14" performance wise. I agree there should be less sidewall flex, which, I'm not sure is good or bad on the trail. Seems as though on the trail, you'd want a little more flex for ride comfort & traction. Thats why you see all those rock crawlers with smaller diam. rims & their tires aird way down 

Again though, on your application, I dont think you'd ever feel the difference. But 14's SURE look better!!! :rockn:


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Zillas and 14 inch ITP SS108 wheels....are comming!!!*

OK.... i ordered them....26 inch Zilla's on 14 inch ITP Machined ss 108's, they should be here by the weekend ,time will tell....I had no complaints about the 489's on the bike just wanted something that look alot better then them ugly gray stock wheels... and if thers any difference in power, i'll drop a new clutch in there from QSB Customs...or a Heelclicker thats the next decision.....:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Your gonna love them. I love my zilla's. Except in loose sandy situations lol. Your stock clutch shouldn't have any problems. Make sure you get us some pics when they are mounted!


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

McFly we ride locally...i hunt on a few properties that friends own and they let me ride on there also we're be riding on our own property the family just bought in Oct and hopefully take a few riding trips in the next few years...MUDDIE49:rockn:


----------



## Mcfly (Nov 23, 2009)

Let me know if your looking for something new. We ride up near New PHILLY, near Cabelas. Lots of riding. Thousand axres actually. Lots of stripping land. Always get a crew of like 15 or so going. Give me a shout if interested


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey Brother you got my attention....i'm interested....we'll talk about it !:rockn:


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

*MY Wheels and Tires....it looks Great!!!*

Well my tires and wheels came on Friday...and it did'nt take me long to torque them on...here they are ITP 14 inch ss108M with Zilla's 26 inch..26x9x14 on the front and 26x11x14 on the rear.....the ride's alittle rough on concret at low speeds, but i love'em!!!!Seems the lift kit really brings the tires out, what do you think??








Before Picture..
After Pictures


----------



## Mcfly (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice looking. Love the the combo. Makes the bike stand out


----------

